# Rechner fährt nicht hoch



## MsvP@habdichliebhasi (18. Oktober 2005)

Mal so ne Frage, hab hiern Rechner stehen der fährt nur leider überhaupt nicht mehr hoch. Sprich, er zeigt den ersten screen, wo man noch ins bios kommt, danach hängt er sich ohne fehler meldung auf. Mache ich einen direkten Neustart macht er garnix... lass ich ihn einige Sekunden aus... kommt wieder das gleiche spiel mit dem hochfahrne und aufhängen.

Zwischen durch kommt er auch schonmal ne Seite weiter, wo er die Geräte erkennt. Und einmal hat er an der Stelle.. warnpiepen angefangen....

Woran kann das liegen?!

Der Kühler war übrigens ab, von der Cpu und ich hab ihn wieder drauf montiert, kann es daran liegen das ich keien Kühlpaste zwischen Kühler und Cpu gepapt habe?! WIrd der zu heiß?!


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (18. Oktober 2005)

Hallo MsvP!


> WIrd der zu heiß?!


Ohne Kuhler sogar bis zu 400?C innerhalb von 5 Sek. 
Aber wenn er drauf und wenigstens festgeklippt war, passiert da innerhalb von 30 Sek nicht viel.
Zumindest bei mir noch nicht.  :suspekt:
Sofern der aber nur lose drauf war und sogar evtl auch nicht mal gerade,
na dann "gute Nacht Marie".

Mach alternativ aber auch mal einen CMOS Reset.
Vielleicht hast unsinnige Einstellungen in deinem BIOS.

MfG, cosmo


----------



## MsvP@habdichliebhasi (18. Oktober 2005)

naja, also der kühler sitzt schon drauf hab ihn ja ordnungsgemäß befestigt und pustet auch gut lust nach unten, dachte nur das der prozessor evtl probleme damit hat wenn diese paste nicht dazwischen ist.

Hm, wie mache ich den restart vom CMOS?!


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (18. Oktober 2005)

MsvP@habdichliebhasi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> naja, also der kühler sitzt schon drauf hab ihn ja ordnungsgemäß befestigt und pustet auch gut lust nach unten, dachte nur das der prozessor evtl probleme damit hat wenn diese paste nicht dazwischen ist.


Natürlich bekommst da "PROBLEME". 
Der Kühlkern ist sicher auch Kupfer.
Schau dir die Oberfläche mal genau an und fahr mal mit dem Nagel drüber. 
Was für ein Gebirge, nicht? 
Mach aber nur einen dünnen Film von der Paste drauf, das reicht.
Wenn zuviel drauf ist, so das die Paste an der Seite des CPU Kerns runter läuft,
erzeugt das wieder mehr Temperatur. 


			
				MsvP@habdichliebhasi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hm, wie mache ich den restart vom CMOS?!


Dafür musst 'nen Jumper auf deinem Mainboard für ein paar Sek umstecken.
Der befindet sich normaler Weise in der Nähe der SouthBridge. 
Such halt nach 2 Pins wo CMOS oder so drann steht.
Am besten Du schaust mal auf die HP von deinem Mainboradhersteller oder ,
sofern Du's noch haben solltest. 

MfG, cosmo


----------



## Gudy (18. Oktober 2005)

> Hm, wie mache ich den restart vom CMOS?!


kommt auf das Board an, meist über einen jumper....

wie lang lief der PC denn ohne Lüfter? wenn möglich teste den PC mal mit einem anderen CPU


----------



## MsvP@habdichliebhasi (18. Oktober 2005)

Also er lief garnicht ohne Kühler, der Kühler war nach einem Transport des Rechners wohl nur abgegangen und an der Unterseite des Kühlers sowie der Oberfläche der CPU war keine Paste mehr vorhanden, alles weggetroknet, deswegen kam mir der Gedanke das es daran liegen könnte.

Werde dann heute abend mal alles durchprobieren, Paste hab ich eben besorgt, dann mal das CMOS restarten, wenn ichs finde! ;-)
Kann man nicht einfach die Batterie aus dem Mainboard herrausnehmen?! Oder ist das Problematisch?

Gruß Micha.


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (18. Oktober 2005)

MsvP@habdichliebhasi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kann man nicht einfach die Batterie aus dem Mainboard herrausnehmen?! Oder ist das Problematisch?


Ist im Endeffekt das gleiche.  ;-)
Nur musst da aber "MINDESTENS" 30 Sek. Warten, bis die Kondensatoren ihre Ladung verloren haben.

MfG, cosmo


----------



## MsvP@habdichliebhasi (18. Oktober 2005)

wo genau papp ich die paste denn hin! an die unterseite des kühlers?! Wie viel darf ich nehmen, udn was passiert wenn das neben das kleine metallplättchen der cpu kommt?!


----------



## chmee (18. Oktober 2005)

Hitze ist ein Problem, RAM-Probleme ein mögliches Anderes.
Habe eben an einem Mainboard gesessen, das wollte eins der RAMse nicht.
Absturz nach ner Min, manchmal schon früher..Fehler im Bild.
Nach ner Std dieses rausgenommen, und alles flutschte..

Einen kleinen Punkt auf die CPU machen und gut ist.
mfg chmee


----------



## MsvP@habdichliebhasi (18. Oktober 2005)

also nach dem auftragen der paste auf die cpu, wirklich nurn bisschen, geht jetzt garnix mehr.

Nach dem anmachen kommt nut piep piep piep piep... schluss der rechner arbeitet zwar irgendwas aber der bildschirm bekommt garkein signal mehr.
ist jetzt die cpu durch


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (19. Oktober 2005)

MsvP@habdichliebhasi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie viel darf ich nehmen, udn was passiert wenn das neben das kleine metallplättchen der cpu kommt?!





> Mach aber nur einen dünnen Film von der Paste drauf, das reicht.
> Wenn zuviel drauf ist, so das die Paste an der Seite des CPU Kerns runter läuft,
> erzeugt das wieder mehr Temperatur.


Die Paste soll ja nur die Währme weiter leiten und darf nur die DIE bedecken.
Ansonsten hast wieder einen Hitzestau.


			
				MsvP@habdichliebhasi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> also nach dem auftragen der paste auf die cpu, wirklich nurn bisschen, geht jetzt garnix mehr.
> 
> Nach dem anmachen kommt nut piep piep piep piep... schluss der rechner arbeitet zwar irgendwas aber der bildschirm bekommt garkein signal mehr.
> ist jetzt die cpu durch


Es gibt ein BIOS Kompendium wo Du nähere Informationen zu den Pieptönen (Fehlersignale) finden kannst.
Somit kannst letztendlich herrausfinden, welches Bauteil nicht angesprochen werden kann.

MfG, cosmo

P.S: Achte bitte auf die Netiquette (Abs 12)


----------



## MsvP@habdichliebhasi (19. Oktober 2005)

Also ich weiß leider überhaupt nicht was da für eine Bios Version drauf ist. Die Pieptöne hören sich wie folgt an:

2x ganz schnell hintereinander und danach 8x kurze Pieptöne.

Hätte jetzt evtl auf 1x lang und 8x kurz getippt, aus dem Kompendium, das wäre: "Fehler im Videospeicher".

Etwas anderes finde ich dort jetzt nicht, was dem ähnelt.


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (19. Oktober 2005)

Dann tausch halt mal die GraKa zum Testen um. Hat die evtl einen Lüfter? Dreht der sich noch?


----------



## MsvP@habdichliebhasi (19. Oktober 2005)

Also folgendes! Ich habe den Lüfter noch einmal entfernt und die Kontakte der Cpu gereinigt, anscheinend ist einfach etwas paste oder dreck auf die Kontakte gekommen. Nach der Reinigung kommen nun keine Fehlermeldungen mehr, aber leider bin ich jetzt wieder beim vorrausgegangenen Problem.

Da ich auch die Batterie kurzgeschlossen hatte und somit das BIOS nun wieder neu eingestellt werden muss, fragt mich der rechner am Anfang nun ob ich die Einstellungen selber vornehmen will, oder ob ich die Standarteinstellungen laden möchte. Dies funktioniert auch soweit, sprich ich komme in das BIOS Setup Menü, aber wieder einmal nicht weiter. Wenn ich speichern klicke hängt er sich danach auf, bzw. wenn ich Standarteinstellungen übernehmen will, ebenfalls.

Habt ihr eine Idee was ich nun noch überprüfen kann? Andere Graka hatte ich eben auch schon einmal drin, hat aber leider den gleichen effekt.


----------



## zioProduct (19. Oktober 2005)

BIOS-Update soll ein Zauberwort sein, was mich bei meinem Problem (DFI.. Thread) auch weiter zu bringen scheint. Informier dich mal, ob sowas häufiger vorkommt. Also bei meinem Mainboard istn BIOS-Update pflicht, vielleicht hilft dir das bei deienm Problem auch, aber ohne gewähr, weis nicht mal obs bei mir funktioniert


----------



## MsvP@habdichliebhasi (19. Oktober 2005)

Ja nur wie soll ich ein bios Update ausführen wenn ich da ja noch nicht einmal hin komme?!

Gibts vielleicht irgendwelche Einstellungen im BIOS die ich beachten muss?


----------



## MsvP@habdichliebhasi (20. Oktober 2005)

Habe gerade mal den Arbeitsspeicher ausgewechselt, jetzt kommt er etwas weiter bis windows startet häng sich dann aber dort auf! ;-)

Hab da mal eine Frage, wenn am Anfang beim Booten folgendes kommt (nach dem ich die Batterie entnommen und wieder eingelegt natürlich auch habe):

CMOS Settings Wrong
CMOS Memory Size Wrong

Was für Einstellungen muss ich dann im BIOS vornehmen?


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (20. Oktober 2005)

> CMOS Settings Wrong
> CMOS Memory Size Wrong


Autsch!
Das schaut gar net mehr gut aus.
IMO funktioniert jedes Bios mit den Standarteinstellungen,
mit welchen das Bios nach einem CMOS Reset wieder lauft.
Evtl ist es zerschossen, muss es aber nicht.

Wenn Du wenigstens von CD, Memstick oder Diskette Booten kannst,
solltest mal, wie Ziop schon vorschlug, ein Biosupdate machen.
So ein Update macht man für Gewöhnlich auch in einer DOS Umgebung.
Bei Asus Boards weiss ich, dass das mit der Software (win32) für das Mainboard gemacht wird.
Ob's da auch was für ne Dos Umgebung gibt, weiss ist nicht.

Sag mal, wurden eigentlich Komponenten gewechselt und versuchst jetzt dein Windows
welches noch die Treiber für die alten Geräte anwendet, darauf zu booten?


----------



## MsvP@habdichliebhasi (21. Oktober 2005)

Woher bekomme ich eine neue Bios Version?! Bzw wie mache ich so ein Update?! Und was für ein Bios nehm ich dafür?

Und zu den neuen Komponenten, nein eigentlich nicht. Der lief bei nem Kollegen soweit einwand frei, dann haben wir den Transportiert und auf einmal geht garnichts mehr. :-(

Gruß Micha.


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (21. Oktober 2005)

auf der Hersteller HP


----------



## MsvP@habdichliebhasi (21. Oktober 2005)

Ok super danke! Dann werde ich das mal probieren. Mal sehen wie das läuft, werde auf jednefall mich nochmal melden, entweder um weiter rumzuheulen weil nichts klappt, oder weils endlich läuft!


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (21. Oktober 2005)

MsvP@habdichliebhasi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und zu den neuen Komponenten, nein eigentlich nicht. Der lief bei nem Kollegen soweit einwand frei, dann haben wir den Transportiert und auf einmal geht garnichts mehr.


Als ich den Post gelesen hab, stand das noch nicht da. 

Mögliche Varianten

Irgend ein Lüfter hat sich gelöst und dadurch wurde evtl. gegrillt (CPU oder GPU der GraKa)
--> Hitzeschaden
Recher wurde stehend und nicht auf der Mainboardseite liegend transportiert.
--> evtl ist der AGP Slot an der Stelle, wo er auf dem Mainboard befestigt ist, angebrochen.
Oder gar ein PCI Slot mit eine Ähnlich schweren Karte drinn.
Kann eine Schraube oder ähnliches unters Mainboard geruscht sein.
--> Hast nen kleinen Kurzschluss.
Ein Kabel sitzt nicht richtig in seinem Slot oder ist gar falsch angeschlossen.
--> Läuft denn die Kiste wenigstes nur mit nem CD-ROM und kannst von booten?
Überspannungsschaden.
Eine göttliche Vorsehung will nicht das er startet.


----------



## MsvP@habdichliebhasi (22. Oktober 2005)

Das Problem mit dem BIOS habe ich wegbekommen. Musste nur einmal mit F1 ins BIOS setup Menü rein und dann mit Save & Exit raus. Danach kein meckern mehr und der Rechner geht auchn stück weiter.... aber irgendwie spinnt dies Kiste trotzdem total. 

Mitlerweile komme ich "manchmal" zum XP Ladescreen und hängt sich auf und manchmal hängt er sich vorher auf. Irgendwie wie der Rechner gerade will.

Wenn ich die WinXP-CD einlege dann erkennt er sie, fängt an von ihr zu booten und hängt sich dann auf.

Startdiskette habe ich leider keine mehr, wie kann ich mir denn eine Startdiskette erstellen, habe mal gehört man sollte lieber eine Win98 nehmen, aber da ich kein Windows 98 habe, wird das etwas schwer, oder?

Gruß Micha.


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (24. Oktober 2005)

> Musste nur einmal mit F1 ins BIOS


Mit F1 ins BIOS?  :suspekt:
Wasn das blos fürn Mainboard. 

Zieh die gesammte Peripherie von dem Mainboard ab, steck nur ein CD-ROM dran
und boote dann davon.
Musst Dir halt irgend ne Boot CD besorgen.
 = http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=+boot++cd++download&btnG=Suche&meta=
Wenn das geht, alles nach und nach wieder drann stecken (JEWEILS VORHER AUSSCHALTEN)
Bis Du das Teil gefunden hast, welches das Booten verhindert.
Wenn keines ist. Hat das Mainboard IMHO nen Schaden.

Ich hab echt keine Idee weiter. 

MfG, cosmo


----------



## Alexander12 (25. Oktober 2005)

Hi.



> Wasn das blos fürn Mainboard.



Hm.. Hab schon viele Pcs gesehen, gehabt, aber noch keinen wo Man mit F1 ins Bios kommt, ja.

Ja gut, neue Mainboards gibts ab 30€.


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (25. Oktober 2005)

Alexander12 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ja gut, neue Mainboards gibts ab 30€.


Und wenn Du dir eines holst, nicht vergessen das Windows neu zu installieren.  ;-]
Nur wenn die Borards vom gleichen Hersteller und vom ähnlichen Typ sind (Chipsatz),
klappt das in den wenigsten Fällen.

Mit ner speziellen Software bekommst deine vorhandenen Daten vorher von der Platte,
sofern Du als Partitionsformat NTFS hattest und dein Account Passwortgeschützt war.
Der ERD Disk Commander zB kann das.

Falls ihr euch jetzt alle fragt warum das geht. Es ging schon immer.  
Nix NewTechnologyFileSystem  
Es sollte eher MSFS (MicrosoftFileSystem) heissen. Warum?
Ist das gleiche wie mit dem MSWindows --> Dilettanten Werk.
Sicherheit erreicht man nur mit ner Verschlüsselung.
SafeGuard Easy 
CompuSec 

Andernfalls kommst dann auch mit ner Normalen CD rann.
Ne Knoppix CD zB (Linux welches von CD bootet).


----------



## Alexander12 (25. Oktober 2005)

Hi.



> Nur wenn die Borards vom gleichen Hersteller und vom ähnlichen Typ sind (Chipsatz),
> klappt das in den wenigsten Fällen.



Die Chance liegt vielleicht bei 1%, habs bisher noch nicht gehört, dass sowas geht.

Also Ich hab ja das Problem nicht, dass mein Rechner nicht hochfährt, Ich habe ihn noch nie im LEBEN ausgemacht, sitze täglich so ca. 24 Stunden davor. Das notstromaggregat das Ich mir geleistet habe für Stromausfälle ist geil. 
So - hab grad noch für die NÄCHSTEN 2 STUNDEN vorgesorgt und mir ein paar Kästen Cola ins Zimmer geschmuggelt ...

Wie isn das bei dir, cosmo?


MfG Alexander12


----------



## MsvP@habdichliebhasi (26. Oktober 2005)

Ne, das mit der F1-Taste habt ihr falsch verstanden, es war als Auswahlmöglichkeit mit F1 ins BIOS zu gehen und die Einstellungen zu bearbeiten, oder mit F2 die Standarteinstellungen zu laden. War quasi nur weil diese Fehlermeldung kam, ansonsten natürlich wie immer mit ENTF am Anfang! ;-)

Aber jetzt mal weiter, also habe die Festplatte mal an einem anderen Rechner dran gepackt und WIndows installiert. Das funktioniert ohne Probleme, also liegts schon einmal nicht an der Platte. Habe sie dann wieder in den org. Rechner eingebaut und angemacht, naja, gleiches Spiel wie vorher, sobald Windows geladen werden soll, bumm, Fehlermeldung.

Hab dann nochmal die Windows XP CD eingelegt und siehe da, er versucht diesmal tatsächlich von dieser zu booten, aber wenn er Den Rechner überprüft, kommt folgende Fehlermeldung:
"Zeile 509 der INF-Datei \i386\txtsetup.sif ist fehlerhaft."  :suspekt: 

Kann damit jemand was anfangen

Zu der Boot Disc, hab mal gelesen man könnte eine Windows 98 Bootdisc auch manuell herstellen, sprich aus dem Internet downloaden?! Geht das?! Wenn ja wo und wie?

Gruß Micha.


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (26. Oktober 2005)

Alexander12 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die Chance liegt vielleicht bei 1%, habs bisher noch nicht gehört, dass sowas geht.


Wenn vorher nicht alle Treiber deinstalliert die man nach dem Aufsetzen nachträglich installiert hat.
Sprich Sound-, GraKa-, AGP-, USB-, Firewire-, Mainboard(Chipset)- Treiber.
Und alle Treiber die darauf aufsetzen.
Dann lädt Windows zum Start die Standarttreiber,
welche der Treiber-Layer für die Hardware erkannt hat.
Bei Raid-Controllern kann es u.U. zu größeren Problemen kommen.


			
				Alexander12 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie isn das bei dir, cosmo?


Also ich muss mir keine Kisten Cola in mein Arbeitszimmer schmuggeln. 
Du als Schüler solltest aber doch ab und zu in die Schule gehen.  ;-] 
Evtl. gibts zum Schluss noch ein Zeugniss welches Du für deinen Werdegang brauchst.  ;-]
:suspekt: 
Mein Rechner befindet sich immer im Ruhezustend, daher ist er auch quasi "immer an". 
Btw. [post=1048766]Was zum "Rechner aufsetzen" - Post[/post]


			
				MsvP@habdichliebhasi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aber jetzt mal weiter, also habe die Festplatte mal an einem anderen Rechner dran gepackt und WIndows installiert. Das funktioniert ohne Probleme, also liegts schon einmal nicht an der Platte. Habe sie dann wieder in den org. Rechner eingebaut und angemacht, naja, gleiches Spiel wie vorher, sobald Windows geladen werden soll, bumm, Fehlermeldung.
> Hab dann nochmal die Windows XP CD eingelegt und siehe da, er versucht diesmal tatsächlich von dieser zu booten, aber wenn er Den Rechner überprüft, kommt folgende Fehlermeldung:
> "Zeile 509 der INF-Datei \i386\txtsetup.sif ist fehlerhaft."  :suspekt:


Wenn das jetzt mit der gleichen CD passiert ist, OMG.
Dann hat das CD-ROM oder das Mainboard na Macke.
*aufsteh* BOOTET DENN ÜBERHAUPT IRGENDWAS AUF DIESER KISTE? *hinsetz* 
Versuch mal ne Knoppix CD. Die kannst Dir kostenlos runterladen.
Ich würd das Bord austauschen wenn nichts hilft.


			
				MsvP@habdichliebhasi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Zu der Boot Disc, hab mal gelesen man könnte eine Windows 98 Bootdisc auch manuell herstellen, sprich aus dem Internet downloaden?! Geht das?! Wenn ja wo und wie?


Also ne Windows 98 Bootdisc downloaden kann doch jeder. 
Hast Dich das noch nicht getraut? Ist nich wie bei eMule wo Du 3-5 Jahre für bekommst.   
Also ich kenn keine kommerziellen BootCDs.
Ich hab diverse GT CDs (frag nicht weiter) und verwende die schon seit Jahren.
Such bitte hier im Forum & auf Google (Link oben) danach oder mach einen neuen Thread dafür auf.

MfG, cosmo


----------



## Alexander12 (26. Oktober 2005)

Hi.



> Du als Schüler solltest aber doch ab und zu in die Schule gehen.
> Evtl. gibts zum Schluss noch ein Zeugniss welches Du für deinen Werdegang brauchst.



Meine Noten sind gut, wenn du das meinst! Bin übrigens gerade am Schul-PC.
Schau einfach in meinem Profil mal in welche Schule Ich geh, dann weissts.


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (26. Oktober 2005)

Alexander12 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Meine Noten sind gut, wenn du das meinst! Bin übrigens gerade am Schul-PC.
> Schau einfach in meinem Profil mal in welche Schule Ich geh, dann weissts.


Ein bissel Zynismus muss halt sein.  Das war net ernst gemeint.
Aber 24 h am Rechner ist Unsinn. Davon kannst sicher mind 5 (oder weniger  :suspekt: ) für's schlafen von abziehen. 
Btw. welches Leibniz-Gymnasium meinst Du? In deinem "Wohnort: Tutorials.de" gibts keins.   
Und es gibt dort sicher auch Fächer wo Du nicht am PC sitzt 
Oder bist so ein Checker der mit'n Schleppi in die Schule rennt? 
Ich hab mir das erst zur Berufsschule getraut gehabt. 

P.S.:Streck die Postes bitte nicht so groß wenn wir schon  sind.


----------



## Alexander12 (26. Oktober 2005)

Hi.

Ich muss mindestens ein Bild von einem Rechner in meinem Mäppchen haben, sonst wäre Schule *DEFINITIV NICHT* möglich!

Nee, Spass, das mit den 24 Stunden ist Spass, aber in den Ferien stimmt das, auch auf Lans.


MfG Alexander12


----------



## MsvP@habdichliebhasi (26. Oktober 2005)

Also, bevor ich jetzt los stapfe um mir ein neues Mainboard zu kaufen erstmal eine andere Frage.

Könnte es auch an z.B. dem Prozessor liegen?! (Arbeitsspeicher und Graka hab ich schon abgecheckt)
Weil es jetzt ärgerlich wäre so ein altes Mainboard zu kaufen und dann ist es der Prozessor gewesen. Oder würde das andere Fehler hervorrufen?

Nebenbei, da arbeitet ein alter 1,1 GH Athlon drinnen. Was für ein Mainboard würdet ihr mir dafür empfehlen?

Danke nochmal vielmals für eure super Hilfe, wüsste garnicht was ich ohne eure Ratschläge machen soll! *schleim

Gruß Micha.


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (26. Oktober 2005)

MsvP@habdichliebhasi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Könnte es auch an z.B. dem Prozessor liegen?! (Arbeitsspeicher und Graka hab ich schon abgecheckt)


Hmm, kann gut möglich sein. Teste ihn doch mal in einer anderen Kiste.


			
				MsvP@habdichliebhasi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Weil es jetzt ärgerlich wäre so ein altes Mainboard zu kaufen und dann ist es der Prozessor gewesen. Oder würde das andere Fehler hervorrufen?


Die CPU sollte eigentlich keinen Schaden bei dem Mainboard hervorrufen können.
Eher anders herrum.
Es sein denn Du versuchst ihn auf den falschen Sockel zu pressen und schaltest ein.  :suspekt:  (Spaß)


			
				MsvP@habdichliebhasi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nebenbei, da arbeitet ein alter 1,1 GH Athlon drinnen. Was für ein Mainboard würdet ihr mir dafür empfehlen?


Keine Ahnung, dein Händler wird Dir bestimmt eines empfehlen können, sofern es noch welche gibt.  
Ich kenn da nichts mehr von "damals". :-( 
Oder schau mal bei eBay. 


> Danke nochmal vielmals für eure super Hilfe, wüsste garnicht was ich ohne eure Ratschläge machen soll! *schleim


Wenigstens einer der das mal erkennt    ;-)

lg, cosmo


----------

